#ubuntu-news 2009-07-13
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue150
<nhandler> Was the "NOTE: Please let ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com know too about the new meeting!" comment on the CommunityCouncilAgenda wiki page added at our request? If so, is there a reason for it?
<tyche> nhandler: I don't see the comment you are referring to.
<nhandler> tyche: It is a MoinMoin comment. Here is the diff https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda?action=diff&rev2=1397&rev1=1396 or you can use ?action=raw
<tyche> That was added back a while, before they regularized the CC meetings.
<nhandler> tyche: 2009-07-13 05:23:44
<nhandler> That is the date of that change
<tyche> The reason it was added was because they were complaining that we weren't adding it to the Fridge calendar, and the Upcoming Meetings and Events.  And the reason we weren't adding it was because we were not mind readers.
<nhandler> tyche: Well, it was just added (or re-added). Instead of that, (I'll talk to Daniel first) I think a reminder to update the Fridge and a link to the howto wiki page would be more beneficial
<nhandler> Any objections?
<tyche> Check with Daniel or someone on the CC before you add/change it.  It's their page.
<nhandler> I will, but would the News Team be fine without an email to the mailing list about the meetings if they are added to the Fridge?
<tyche> They're already on automatic in the Fridge/Google calendar.
<tyche> They're set for every 2 weeks.  So the only notification we would need is if they change the schedule  or time, or something.
<nhandler> tyche: I think the whole reason for this comment being added was that they rescheduled the meeting due to vacations. In cases like this, I think updating the fridge would be best
<tyche> Or if they specifically want us to show that a particular meeting has been deleted for some reason.
#ubuntu-news 2009-07-15
<nhandler> Since tyche doesn't appear to be here right now, would someone else care to review http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1879
#ubuntu-news 2009-07-19
<Tumie> haha, 'banditti' @ launchpad, approved me @ ubuntu-arizona team.. but i proposed that more than 3-6 months ago XD
<johnc4510> The  newest issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue151
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-19
<akgraner> internalkernel, holstein are either of you all around
 * nigelb waves
 * YoBoY wave back
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: yes that's a bit more, thanks.
<Pendulum> akgraner: do you need a hand with anything?
<akgraner> just adding a few last things :-)
<akgraner> Do you want to look over the wiki?
<Pendulum> sure, I can take a look to see if anything jumps out at me
<akgraner> Pendulum, I'm in the wiki right now - give just sec and I'll be out of it
<akgraner> Pendulum, I'm out of it now...
<akgraner> crap crap crap  - I forgot the podcasts grrrr
<akgraner> thank goodness for checklists :-)
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> I'm not in the wiki, just looking at it so feel free to go in (just let me know if you do and when you're out)
<Pendulum> akgraner: are you in the wiki?
<akgraner> I'm out
<Pendulum> I'm out
<akgraner> Thanks!
<zkriesse> woot
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue202
<holstein> sorry akgraner :/
<akgraner> holstein, for???
<akgraner> you did great today
<holstein> i missed your ping earlier
<holstein> i was on the gig by then
<akgraner> no worries it's all good :-)
<holstein> yeah, i see it went out
<holstein> :)
<akgraner> Thanks for another awesome week you all! Vverything thing has been posted and we are ready for a new week in Ubuntu News - Thanks agian!
<akgraner> Here are the links for working on next weeks issue:
<akgraner> etherpad for adding summaries -  http://ietherpad.com/UWN
<akgraner> etherpad for adding links and titles only - http://ietherpad.com/UWN-Ideas
<akgraner> googledoc - https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<akgraner> wiki page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue203
<akgraner> ok I am out of here  - I am not sure how much I will be online during the week as OSCON is usually pretty busy for me  - but I will do my best to get some stuff posted so everyone can work on stuff before Sunday :-)
<holstein> laterx akgraner :)
<holstein> have fun
<akgraner> holstein, laters :-)  I gotta pack now - and leave for the airport at 3am :-/
<holstein> w0w
<holstein> safe travels
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> hey fridge editors can someone add this to the Fridge  - remember to add the Forums link before posting to the planet  - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-July/000739.html
<akgraner> I am about to get on a plane or I would add it - thanks y'all!
<akgraner> Also Daniel added a summary of dholbach added a summary of Dev Week to the UWN Issue 203 wiki - can someone grab that as well and add it to the Fridge?
<akgraner> If not I'll work on these when I land...
<scott_ev> akgraner: why didn't the emea list it's new members?
<Pendulum> scott_ev: the EMEA doesn't generally put together the sort of list that I know the Americas (and I assume Asia/Oceania) do
<scott_ev> Pendulum: OK, thanks
<nhandler> akgraner: DMB story is up. I'll do the other later (if nobody beats me to it)
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-20
<akgraner> hey all!
<akgraner> finally getting a chance to login and :-)
<akgraner> scott_ev, I have people working on the last emea membership board so we can post the new members
<akgraner> nhandler, thank you!
<scott_ev> akgraner: awesome, thank you
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-22
<pleia2> snagging joe's blog post to post on fridge, I'll have someone review when I'm done :)
 * nhandler is around
<pleia2> nhandler: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2087
<nhandler> Looks good pleia2
<pleia2> great
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-23
<akgraner> hey everyone!
<akgraner> how was the week - OSCON was fantastic
<nhandler> akgraner: Cool. Meet up with any of the freenode staffers there ? I know LoRez was there
<akgraner> I don't know - I meet 1000's of people this week  - so not sure
<nhandler> :)
<pleia2> interview again! I can draft up Maia's
<pleia2> can an editor review? http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2088
<nhandler> pleia2: Attach the images ;)
<nhandler> pleia2: Your citation is also missing a link
<pleia2> nhandler: the visible images are uploaded, we want the clickable ones on fridge too?
<nhandler> pleia2: Ah, I misread. Ignore that comment :)
<pleia2> there we go, fixed up the citation
<pleia2> and yeah, so I have http://fridge.ubuntu.com/files/maia-portrait.jpg but if they click they go to the behindmotu blog
<nhandler> I saw. Looks good if you fixed the citation
<pleia2> ok great, thanks for reviewing
<nhandler> Sorry for the delay. I was at a movie
<pleia2> anything good? )
<pleia2> :)
<nhandler> pleia2: Inception . Rather strange
<scott_ev> nhandler: but good?
<nhandler> scott_ev: A bit confusing, but entertaining
<scott_ev> kk
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-24
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: i really enjoyed hearing your interview on Full Circle podcast.  i'll have to listen to some of your other interviews they refered to.   Enjoyed the goat festival item;  ;)  on a different note, the rss feed i'm so jazzed about is totally letting me down this week in terms of lack of timely output of articles -  Don't know if its just a temporary thing, but i'm bummed about having got so pumped about it and
<nUboon2Age> then be let down so. :/
<nUboon2Age> Here's something that might help getting the newsletter out:  Google Doc Mount Puts Your  Google Docs in Nautilus for Editing  http://info-indoblogs.blogspot.com/2010/07/google-doc-mount-puts-your-google-docs.html  akgraner, nhandler and all
<nhandler> nUboon2Age: Yeah, our own doctormo made the frontend for that
<nUboon2Age> nhandler: cool. :)
<nigelb> w00t w00t doctormo ;)
<holstein> akgraner: ping
<holstein> i was wondering if you could just tell me what from http://ietherpad.com/UWN-Ideas you want to go into 'in other news'
<holstein> im going to try and get through that tonite
<holstein> i got a busy day tomorrow
<holstein> akgraner: no hurry, i wont be back til 10ish tonite
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-25
<holstein_too> akgraner: ping
<Pendulum> akgraner: I've got the 2 links in the google doc done for summaries. I may not be around most of the day, however, as my brother just got home for a few days and the weather is messing with my fingers and my computer
<akgraner> Good Morning!  Hey I just got back from OSCON at about 1am this morning  - flight delays and all that good stuff
<akgraner> I still need to pick up my kids and get some food in the house since Pete and I have both been gone for a week  - so do what you can with your parts of the newsletter and I'll work on it some more tonight but I'll probably publish Monday Morning just so you all know
<akgraner> internalkernel, nigelb Pendulum scott_ev cjohnston holstein ^^^^^
<internalkernel> akgraner: sounds good to me - I dumped a ton of links into the Gdoc over the week, so I'll write up summaries for them later today and then ping you
<internalkernel> the lady and I are going to see a movie in a bit, so I probably wont be able to get to any of it until later today anywyas...
<akgraner> Thank you!
<akgraner> yep it was a crazy week on my end as well
<Pendulum> akgraner: I've done summaries for the ITB things that are in the google doc, but not added any links. I'm not sure I'll have time to either due to a combination of my brother being home and computer problems
<akgraner> Pendulum, no worries :-)  I appreciate all the time you have already given to this week's issue  - you rock!
<akgraner> I just wanted to give everyone a heads up!
<akgraner> :-)  Thanks everyone!!!
<nigelb> akgraner: sounds good.  getting to work on it!
<akgraner> If someone wants to go back through this week's planet feeds that would be great
<akgraner> If not I'll do that tonight
<highvoltage> I'll be contributing next week, the last week has just been too hectic for me (I still even haven't had chance to *read* the last UWN!)
<akgraner> planet feeds can go into many categories from ITB, Planet, ION, and LoCo as well As GCN - but if you want to just pull them and summarize them  - I can move them around later
<akgraner> highvoltage, thanks!
<nigelb> highvoltage: heh :) Moving can be tough :)
<highvoltage> nigelb: that, and my boss(es) are going on leave for the next 2 weeks so I've been piled with work
<highvoltage> but while they're away I can be super-productive :)
<nigelb> highvoltage: haha
<YoBoY> hi
<zkriesse> Hello YoBoY
<YoBoY> the next deadline to team reports is the next sunday, right?
<YoBoY> helle zkriesse :)
<zkriesse> I've no idea for team reports
<zkriesse> the person to ask is akgraner who's away at the moment
<YoBoY> ^^
<YoBoY> she's highlighted now :p
<zkriesse> well yeah
<zkriesse> Not that she'll respond...she's probably relaxing as it's sunday for here
<zkriesse> "her
<YoBoY> for me too :)
<zkriesse> cool
<nhandler> YoBoY: Team Reports should idealy be in by the end of this coming Saturday
<nhandler> YoBoY: Early sunday morning at the latest
<nhandler> zkriesse: I handle the team reports for UWN :)
<YoBoY> ok, i need to do the page
<YoBoY> write the page
<zkriesse> nhandler: Oh I didn't know that
<holstein> akgraner: i see your message
<holstein> glad your home safe :)
<holstein> im around later tonite, and i'll finish up then
<scott_ev> akgraner:
<scott_ev> upcoming meetings & events is done
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-18
<pleia2> anyone else available for review of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue224 before publication tomorrow?
<pleia2> and we need the links check to make sure they all work :)
<nlsthzn> pleia2: ouch... link check sounds painfull...
<pleia2> http://linkchecker.sourceforge.net/ looks promising :)
 * pleia2 tries it out
<pleia2> (it's in apt, just installed it)
 * nlsthzn holds thumbs that it does what you hope...
<pleia2> hmm
 * nlsthzn crosses fingers
<nlsthzn> always forget that holding thumbs is a native figure of speech that nobody outside of my home country will get :p
<pleia2> hrm, that doesn't help
<philipballew> so holding thumbs down is a good thing?
<pleia2> http://validator.w3.org/checklink seems better
<nlsthzn> I guess it is the manual way then :'( I'll start from the bottom and work my way up...
<nlsthzn> philipballew: holding thumbs is just an expression for luck... like crossing your fingers etc...
<pleia2> nlsthzn: this seems to be working
 * nlsthzn stops clicking links...
<philipballew> haha, i read in a book last year sticking your middle finger at somebody in aferica was a sing of congrats where in america it is not
<nlsthzn> philipballew: well africa is a very large place... I would suggest not doing to in South Africa ;)
<pleia2> woohoo, looks good
<pleia2> the link checker fails on wiki.ubuntu.com pages, I suspect there is some robots.txt by canonical to prevent it from working
<nlsthzn> I also ran it and I am getting a few strange results
<pleia2> strange results?
<pleia2> it claims the informit article is a 404, but I confirmed it's not
<nlsthzn> http://examplefoojkldsfsds.com/ ?
<pleia2> you're looking at an old revision of the page
<pleia2> I had that in for a test
<pleia2> it's gone now :)
<nlsthzn> oh ok :D
<nlsthzn> Got me :)
<nlsthzn> Very cool site... good find
<philipballew> nlsthzn, this is true, the world is a big place. yet somehow small
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> catch you all later...
<philipballew> all good in the hood with the newsletter?
<nlsthzn> hey... on the latest newsletter the date still has to be changed :)
<nlsthzn> ...if any one can edit it or let pleia2 know :)
<NRWlion> howdy
<nlsthzn> alo
<NRWlion> nlsthzn: hey buddy ;) how is life in saa?
<nlsthzn> fine... and it is only sa... actually za to be technical :)
<NRWlion> copy that
<NRWlion> jono ;)
<jono> hey NRWlion
<NRWlion> hey ;) its alive :D
<pleia2> nlsthzn: what's wrong with the date on the newsletter?
<NRWlion> pleia2: hey there
<pleia2> oh, nm, you PMed me :)
<pleia2> morning NRWlion
<NRWlion> pleia2: who did?
<NRWlion> me?
<pleia2> NRWlion: no, nlsthzn
<NRWlion> oh copy
<NRWlion> i am a little out of my mind
<NRWlion> :SD
<nlsthzn> pleia2, sorry... thought we were a week out :p
<pleia2> ah :)
<nlsthzn> it is looking good :)
<pleia2> for proofing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue224
<nlsthzn> So far I think 224 looks pretty good :)
<pleia2> all the links work, just need another pair of eyes to make sure we don't say silly things or whatnot
<pleia2> I probably won't get to publishing until after work (in 7 hours)
<nlsthzn> pleia2, your two accounts on natty and and lucid are popping in and out of the classroom :p
<pleia2> nlsthzn: yes, I'm using this week for testing lernid
<nlsthzn> cool
<nlsthzn> I tried it once... installed it but never used :/
<Unit193> Nice job on the Squiggle part :P
<Unit193> I didn't see any problems, but I'm not exactly a proof reader.
<pleia2> thanks Unit193 :)
<Unit193> Maybe next week I can submit blog posts instead
 * NRWlion wants to try to hand in some summaries
<nlsthzn> it was fun
<NRWlion> ok folks, i am gonna put myself in front of tv and report off duty ;)
<nlsthzn> night
<pleia2> looks like dholbach added a bunch of stuff to the top, I had to remove it because it was a *ton* of stuff and duplicate of some of the other stuff, I'll follow-up with him in email
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-19
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue224
<Unit193> Point to that in #ubuntu-beginners-team ?
<pleia2> voila!
<pleia2> btw, I'm traveling next weekend so we need someone else to play editor
<pleia2> leaving at the break of dawn friday morning, not coming back until very late sunday night
<Unit193> See? It did help :D
<pleia2> s/next/this
<pleia2> :)
<Unit193> (I didn't do it because I wasn't sure if there was a reason not to) I'll volumteer not to be editor, but I may submit blog posts if you think you'll need them
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> yeah, always need people submitting posts :)
<pleia2> phew, release is done and templates are rotated
<pleia2> took me about an hour
<pleia2> releasing is not a quick process!
 * holstein high-fives everyone :)
<pleia2> ^5
 * Pendulum makes a mental note not to be in this channel in post-op drug hazes ;-)
<MooDoo> hello all
<philipballew> hello!
<philipballew> MooDoo,
<MooDoo> howdy
<NRWlion> hatschussa
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-20
<NRWlion> hi
<MooDoo> morning
<NRWlion> MooDoo: *gg*
<NRWlion> morning lets me assume you live somewhere in Europe?
<MooDoo> yup, Nottingham YK
<MooDoo> UK
<NRWlion> lol
<NRWlion> my lecturer sits in a train that just was part of a collision
<MooDoo> oh no, are they ok?
<NRWlion> as far as i know she wasnt hurt
<NRWlion> thats all i know for konw
<NRWlion> we are asked to stay in lecture room until further notice
<MooDoo> yay for internet then :)
 * NRWlion nods
<NRWlion> can do some nasty readings and formating of articles
<NRWlion> :D
<NRWlion> now i can confirm. she is alive but stressed
<NRWlion> re
<nlsthzn> Alo :)
<nhandler> pleia2: How did publishing UWN go?
<nhandler> And is anyone else up for learning about publishing? I can help teach
 * nlsthzn likes to learn
<pleia2> nhandler: fine, aside from me typoing the -news-team announcement, but it's all good
<pleia2> forgot to clean up translations section too, but *shrug*
<nlsthzn> it happens...
<NRWlion> germany greets the world!
<NRWlion> philipballew: hi there
<philipballew> hello NRWlion
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-21
<nhandler> Wasn't there something I was going to bug the Canonical Sysadmins about? Probably fridge related. I'll look back through my logs in the am
<pleia2> 20:38  * nhandler notes that we should probably setup fridge.ubuntu.com so it doesn't simply redirect to ubuntu-news.org
<pleia2> ^^ that :)
 * nlsthzn waves
<MooDoo> hi all
 * nlsthzn waves
<NRWlion> hi there!
<NRWlion> pleia2: ping (if you have time ;) )
<MooDoo> NRWlion, won't be till later, she should be asleep by now 2.21am where she is
<NRWlion> MooDoo: thats why i wrote (if you have time ;) )
<MooDoo> :D
<nhandler> Thanks pleia2
<nhandler> pleia2: Email sent. Editors CCed
<NRWlion> hi
<pleia2> nhandler: thanks :)
<NRWlion> hey lyz
<nhandler> pleia2: np
<pleia2> morning
<NRWlion> pleia2: if you need help shifting content from google docs to forums or wiki lemme know. i will be available all weekend
<nhandler> NRWlion: FYI, the forum post is generated via a script from the wiki markup
<NRWlion> thx for the info :D
<nhandler> pleia2: What days do you have planet links pulled for? I'll pull a few
<pleia2> nhandler: through yesterdayish
<pleia2> not all of the news stuff is good (I think one or two are how-tos, which I'm kinda meh on), so just remove stuff that doesn't look good
<nhandler> pleia2: Is it worth including 'Launchpad News: ' at the beginning of the LP news articles? It has its own section
<pleia2> nope
<pleia2> was just reflex probably :)
<nhandler> pleia2: Removed. We should also be current with planet posts
<pleia2> \o/
<NRWlion> hey
<pleia2> adding 10.04 release thingy to ubuntu-news and the americas board thing
<holstein> pleia2: i was going to go looking for that... thanks
<pleia2> welcome DraZoro :) added you to the list
<DraZoro> Thanks pleia2 ....That was fast lightning speed.
<pleia2> I try :)
<DraZoro> It is amazing indeed just a little nervous. I have been behind the desk just reading new letter on UBT ...First time I took a step.
<DraZoro> I mean news :)
<pleia2> well, we need more summary writers so we're very happy to have you :)
<DraZoro> I will be more than happy. Recall I have zero experience
<DraZoro> But will learn all that is required
<pleia2> don't worry, a lot of people start here with helping out, and there are a few revisions of editing that happen before publication so even awful summaries written by me tend to get cleaned up :)
<DraZoro> I feel a lot better now thanks.
<pleia2> so we collect links throughout the week, saturday is usually when we send out the email and ask in here for people to start writing summaries
 * pleia2 won't be around this weekend though
<DraZoro> I will shout when I need help to any one available
 * DraZoro is exploring http://ubuntu-news.org/ to have an idea 
<pleia2> so just to have a basic idea, we have two projects we work on
<nhandler> pleia2: I'll be around if necessary (and am able to publish and/or teach a new publisher)
<pleia2> ubuntu-news.org is news taken from official sources, usually written by developers or other officials within the project, we publish new articles there as they are announced just copying the content
<DraZoro> Ok
<pleia2> and then every week (or at least, we try every week) to release the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, which is wht we need summary writers for :)
<nhandler> pleia2: Do you have any idea what the other WP instance on fridge.ubuntu.com is? Was that from an incomplete transition?
<DraZoro> A lot of work takes place I am glad we have people like you and nhandler and the rest of the team to assist .
<pleia2> nhandler: not a clue :(
<DraZoro> Is the timezone going to give any issues ?
<pleia2> DraZoro: nope, it usually takes a couple days to get summaries so there is usually at least a 24 hour window where people can contribute
<DraZoro> pleia2: Thanks
<DraZoro> I am about to go to bed it is 01:05 this side in South Africa and very cold ....freezing
<DraZoro> Thanks a lot guys
<pleia2> sure thing, have a good night
<DraZoro> Will do
<nhandler> pleia2: It sounds like we will need to reconfigure all of the fridge preferences/plugins, but we should be able to get this done relatively seamlessly
<pleia2> nhandler: my flight is in 14 hours and I'm pretty much unavailable until monday, but feel free to move forward if you can see how and find the time
<nhandler> pleia2: Alright. Time will be the hardest part, but it is looking like it will be pretty straight-forward (as long as Dave continues to be this awesome and responsive)
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-22
<philipballew> what category would 10.04's update belong in for the google doc?
<philipballew> i thought it might deserve to go in
<pleia2> the top, general community news
<philipballew> alright!
<holstein> pleia2: can you renew memberships?
<NRWlion> hau the lucas
<NRWlion> howdy . how is life in sa @ nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> NRWlion, Hey, I don't know... good I guess... But I haven't been in SA for about two years now...
<NRWlion> nlsthzn: pls state your current location :D
<nlsthzn> :) UAE
<NRWlion> no clue
<nlsthzn> United Arab Emirates
<NRWlion> salam aleijkum
<NRWlion> :D
<nlsthzn> :)
<pleia2> holstein: membership in?
<MooDoo> blumin eck lyz, get to bed :)
<pleia2> MooDoo: leaving for the airport in 2 hours :)
<MooDoo> pleia2, ouch.....trip?
<pleia2> MooDoo: yeah, fosscon on saturday
<DraZoro> pleia2: Have a safe trip
<pleia2> thanks DraZoro
<pleia2> in theory there is actually wifi on the plane, we'll see how well this works out in practice :)
<MooDoo> pleia2, have fun :) i'll look forward to the posts
<NRWlion> pleia2: safe trip! who will be in charge of the issue?
<pleia2> NRWlion: not sure! holstein and nhandler are quite familiar with the whole process though so hopefully it'll get out the door
<pleia2> (they've been doing this longer than I)
<NRWlion> havent seen holstein for days now
<NRWlion> :D
<pleia2> he was around a couple hours ago
<NRWlion> kk
<NRWlion> folks, /me has weekend at a homeoffice
<holstein> pleia2: sorry i posted and went to bed...
<holstein> the news team
<NRWlion> hey holstein
<holstein> NRWlion: o/
<NRWlion> if you need help in summaries or shifting content to wiki lemme know (in case you or nhandler are doing an issue this week)
<holstein> NRWlion: thanks :)
<holstein> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en_US
<holstein> ^^ thats the google doc
<holstein> it *should* always be the same link
<holstein> it'll either be empty from being moved ready to have links added, or be full of links ready for summaries
<NRWlion> holstein, will have a look tonight after my sports club meeting
<NRWlion> btw i am utc +2 if you need to talk to mee
<NRWlion> -e
<holstein> sure... i just have it in my google docs now and check when ever i have time
<holstein> NRWlion: i was on vacation
<NRWlion> holstein k ^^ hope you had a good one ^^
 * NRWlion was on applications and assessment center tour :D
<holstein> cool
<holstein> its breakfast time for me ... BBL
 * NRWlion is gonna put a pizza into his oven
<NRWlion> holstein: yeah especially if u have a job afterwards :D
<pleia2> holstein: no re: membership in news team, I'm not even in the uwn team
<pleia2> I think I'm just a fridge editor
<nhandler> pleia2: We really should fix that (you have done a TON of great UWN work). Also, when you get back from the trip, I think we should try to organize a quick IRC meeting to discuss the leadership structure.
<holstein> pleia2: no worries
<holstein> i'll ask akgraner sometime
<holstein> im not going to loose sleep over it :)
<holstein> safe travels
<pleia2> nhandler: agreed
<pleia2> I haven't even looked at the launchpad organization recently, I think akgraner gave up ownership to jono and his team
<pleia2> I'll have to take a look when I go home
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah, the community team is set as owner and administrator of all news teams (which caused some confusion when one of the community team folks thought he was a fridge editor). Essentially, once we come up with a leadership structure and have some leaders, they are meant to transfer ownership to the new leadership team.
<pleia2> ah, I see
<NRWlion> hollas
 * nlsthzn waves
 * NRWlion \o back eating delicious asian nudles 
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-23
<nhandler> Alright, thanks to Dave, the Fridge is now located at fridge.ubuntu.com rather than ubuntu-news.org. Old ubuntu-news.org links should still work, but WP will now give us nice fridge.ubuntu.com links
<nigelb> yay
<NRWlion> morning!
<philipballew> evening!
<NRWlion> philipballew: its 7.15 am on a sat ... and my cell woke me up :/ just a stupid call from s1 with wrong number :(
<philipballew> where you live?
<NRWlion> philipballew: Northrhine-Westphalia GER
<philipballew> california myself NRWlion
<NRWlion> nice 2 know ^^ ever dreamed of visiting the states... but financials, you know?
<philipballew> for sure. well if you are ever in ca and need a cheep place to stay hit me up and you can have a floor
<NRWlion> philipballew: thx man ... appreciate
<philipballew> NRWlion, how old are you?
<NRWlion> philipballew: 27
<NRWlion> philipballew: so if i download it and send it via icq/msn wouldnt work either?
<philipballew> sent what?
<NRWlion> it == pidgin installer for windows
<philipballew> i use xchat!
<NRWlion> damn.. need more caffeine :D
<NRWlion> sorry philipballew wc
<philipballew> i just went to duch bros!
<philipballew> cocanut mocah
<philipballew> you probably dont know what that is though? NRWlion
 * NRWlion shakes head
<philipballew> its a coffee place. like starbucks
<philipballew> heard of that?
<NRWlion> no
<NRWlion> but hey, gotta be afk for a while
<NRWlion> need some stuff to do
<NRWlion> have a good one every1
<pleia2> nhandler: the major things with UWN this weekend is reviewing the links in the google doc to make sure they're ok, and then asking for summary writers
<pleia2> I shared the doc that has email addresses of people to contact when we're ready for summaries
<pleia2> if you handle this I'll cycle back monday to see if we're missing anything
 * pleia2 off to conference
<NRWlion> hey pleia will assist tonight
<NRWlion> have a good one!
<pleia2> thanks :)
<nhandler> pleia2: Should be good. I'll go back and add any missing links I see. I am planning on sending out the email early this afternoon (my local time)
<NRWlion> nhandler: ping me if you need summaries. will keep my connection alive even when i am not in chan here
 * nlsthzn is in the file making them editas
<nlsthzn> *edits
<NRWlion> hey there
<NRWlion> nlsthzn: u there?
<nlsthzn> NRWlion: Hello
<NRWlion> nlsthzn: sorry, wrong one *shame*
<NRWlion> nhandler: u there?
<nlsthzn> ok... you don't have to talk to me :p
<NRWlion> nlsthzn: come on, u know that i LOVE to talk to you
<NRWlion> but with respect on your condition today i just wanted to give u some rest
<NRWlion> :p
<nlsthzn> NRWlion: :)
<nlsthzn> In the blog sphere - === Set up F15 PV DomU at Xen 4.1 (kernel 3.0.0-5-generic) Dom0 on Ubuntu Oneiric ===
<nlsthzn> http://bderzhavets.blogspot.com/2011/07/set-up-f15-pv-domu-at-xen-4.html I have no idea how to sum this up... above my pay grade :)
<nlsthzn> Man... this flu has me fuzzy... so glad someone will re-check all that has been done...
<NRWlion> if this is already above yours than its three times higher then mine :D
<NRWlion> ok, enough computing for today
<NRWlion> cu tomorrow
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-24
<DraZoro> Is the UWN still open for editing ?
 * DraZoro is about to make his first summary just nervous 
<NRWlion> DraZoro: dont be ;)
<NRWlion> pleia2 & nhandler: for your information: i found out that we do have a topic twice in issue 225. its about the simplification of ubuntus certification which is one time in the community news and second in the press section. I think that this doubled stuff isnt very good. What shall we do ?
<NRWlion> hi there
<DraZoro> Hello everyone
<holstein> DraZoro: hey
<holstein> did you get a summary or two in?
 * holstein about to peak at the google doc
<DraZoro> Hello holstein  yes
<NRWlion> hey holstein
<DraZoro> Trying to do the same on http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/07/21/an-overview-of-loco-guidance/
<DraZoro> This feels good
<holstein> DraZoro: cool
<holstein> NRWlion: o/
<NRWlion> holstein: are you in charge of issue 225?
<holstein> lol... i am in charge of nothing
<DraZoro> When is pleia2 returning from FOSCON ?
<NRWlion> DraZoro: no idea
<NRWlion> :D
<holstein> we can do it without her if needed
<holstein> i mean, someone has that access
<NRWlion> which access?
<holstein> nhandler
<holstein> NRWlion: theres a bit more to it than just the wiki
<nigelb> DraZoro: Monday probably
<DraZoro> Thanks nigelb
<holstein> she can publish monday, and that'll be cool though
<NRWlion> holstein: i know
<holstein> blogosphere is all summarized
<NRWlion> holstein: earlier i checked the links and found a topic covered twice. is that ok?
<holstein> NRWlion: maybe... do you remember what they were?
<holstein> and where?
<holstein> we should make sure it gets proofed
<NRWlion> holstein: hang on i pinged nhandler and pleia about that
<NRWlion> holstein: (12:11:34) NRWlion: pleia2 & nhandler: for your information: i found out that we do have a topic twice in issue 225. its about the simplification of ubuntus certification which is one time in the community news and second in the press section. I think that this doubled stuff isnt very good. What shall we do ?
<holstein> how did i miss that message...
<NRWlion> dont know but i thought i mentioned that one
<holstein> NRWlion: eh... i could go either way
<holstein> they are different sources, and different enough
<holstein> but i see what you mean
<holstein> if we cut one, i think we should cut the 'in the press' one
<holstein> but, the other one is an official canonical thing, and the other is out in the wild... 'in the press'
<holstein> it is a bit of duplication though
<NRWlion> holstein: if we keep both links the summaries - in my opinion - must point out the differences
<holstein> eh... we just state what up
<holstein> summarize, and provide the link
<holstein> we're not sending them to the same place twice
<NRWlion> i only checked the official canonical thing
<holstein> but, im with you if you want to cut one
<holstein> the official... http://blog.canonical.com/2011/07/18/ubuntu-certification-is-changing/
<holstein> the in the wild one http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Canonical-to-simplify-Ubuntu-certification-1281238.html
<holstein> blah blah blah has reported about the upcoming changes to ubuntu certification
<holstein> as opposed to... see the upcoming changes to cert...
<NRWlion> holstein: as i have read both links , i would say we cut the "in the press" cause there is not much more other information than in the blog as h-online refers to the canonical bloq entry
<holstein> done...
<NRWlion> u r welcome
<holstein> lol...
<NRWlion> ;) just fooling :D
<holstein> lets see if you can *add* some content, and i'll give you some kudos :)
 * holstein kidding too... we need readers and editiors too
<NRWlion> then i have done nothing wrong :D
 * NRWlion carries a big stone from his heart towards the ground
<holstein> :)
<NRWlion> re
<NRWlion> stupid internet connection :(
<holstein> whos sitting around bored?
<holstein> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en_US
<holstein> we've got...
<holstein> loco news, LP news, and the planet left
<NRWlion> holstein i am not. but i will try to see what i can do
<NRWlion> holstein the Ubuntu 11.10 update summary was done by me earlier. was it ok?
 * NRWlion decided to visit the drive-in of mcdonalds to get a bite and then will try to help covering the planet
<holstein> NRWlion: if im looking at the right one, it looks great
<NRWlion> its the one about the 11.10 dev update
<holstein> NRWlion: i might drop " in a few weeks"
<holstein> its a bit of a run on sentence, but its fine like that too :)
<NRWlion> kk
<NRWlion> i gotta go fetch my meat from drive-in ;)
<NRWlion> laters!
<holstein> o/
 * nlsthzn waves
<nhandler> holstein: I'm publishing Monday (and up for training anyone interested)
<nhandler> I know I'm late, but I also agree about cutting that in the press post (I also fixed another duplicate issue). Sometimes, if we have two sources (usually for some in the planet stuff), we simply have one heading and link to both blogs
<NRWlion> hey there
<holstein> nhandler: i am interested
<holstein> ping me, and if i can tag along time-wise, i will
<holstein> i have some time on monday if it happens to line up
<NRWlion> holstein i have to cancel my contribution for the current issue :( got emergency response duty
 * nlsthzn will give it another go in a little while... still all fluish and still at work... but sure there must be a window to help available... :)
<NRWlion> nlsthzn: wearing a scarf today?
<NRWlion> :P
<nlsthzn> NRWlion: unfortunatly not... don't own one... never thought I would need one in the middle of the desert :D
<nhandler> holstein: Sure thing. I'll poke you on Monday when we are ready to publish
<nlsthzn> phew... still much to do for 225...
<DraZoro> Yeah
 * nlsthzn is trying again to get a few summaries done...
 * nhandler will handle the non-summary tasks, but would appreciate it if some people would help write and review summaries
 * DraZoro is also doing his best to keep them short
<nhandler> DraZoro: Make sure they don't get too short. We still want them to be somewhat informative and not just long headlines
<nlsthzn> hmmm... good point... I hope I am not making mine to short either :/
<DraZoro> nhandler : Will do ..Thanks
<DraZoro> Guys I think I am done for the day. Keep up the good work.
<DraZoro> When I add my name to the list can I also add my nickname as well ?
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-16
<dholbach> good morning
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; how is this issue coming along? If you need more summaries, let me know. I'm out now, but will probably be back in about an hour
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: it's all ready for publishing (we did skip flavors meetings, so if you want to round those up we can toss them in :))
<Unit193> All links appear to be set.
<pleia2> thank you :)
<pleia2> I'll publish in a couple hours (during my lunch break)
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-17
<pleia2> ended up with a completely derailing headache this afternoon (seriously not cool!), publishing now
<pleia2> (then I think I take more advil and go back to bed)
<Unit193> Man, that's no fun.  Know what caused?
<pleia2> not a clue, but the headache actually affected my vision too - that's new!
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue274
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: hope you get better by tomorrow
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: thank you :)
<pleia2> alright, that's all done
<pleia2> night all
<pleia2> akgraner: oops, I replied directly to john
<pleia2> he was actually on the summary writers list, but changed his email address on me ;)
<akgraner> ahh
<akgraner> pleia2, oops
<akgraner> that's why I cc you now too
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> yeah, I should have Cc:ed you, sorry about that :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-18
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2, akgraner, nhandler any of you guys around?
<JoseeAntonioR> need a fridge review, please check it as soon as you can
<nhandler> JoseeAntonioR: Published
<JoseeAntonioR> nhandler: great, thanks!
<HarryLweber> o/
<philballew> HarryLweber, whats up!
<HarryLweber> philballew: not much ... digging through paperwork
<philballew> what kind of paperwork HarryLweber ?
<HarryLweber> philballew: research for a new article at the full circle magazine ;)
<philballew> i read that!
<HarryLweber> philballew: you did?
<HarryLweber> did you like it?
<philballew> i did yes!
<HarryLweber> philballew: the next one will be a review for kompozer and how the software can help layouting ebooks ;)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, Hey congrats on the Ubuntu on Air - I thought you might like to attend some of these sessions.  http://youtubecreator.blogspot.com/2012/07/upcoming-educational-workshops-on.html
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner:  Wow, thanks! I'll try to attend all of them!
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, I thought you might like those
<akgraner> I'm attending most of them
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: yeah, I love those! the prob is school, I may only be able to attend some of those
<akgraner> I din't notice if they will be recorded but if they are posting them on Air then they will be
<JoseeAntonioR> they should, once I get home I'll verify that
<Silverlion> good Morning akgraner
<Silverlion> ;)
<akgraner> Morning
<pleia2> ok, packing up for OSCON, my internet access will be limited the next couple days, but I'll be in touch and back home by Saturday night, all should run as expected this weekend :)
<not_found> pleia2, enjoy
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-19
<silverlion> good morning
<silverlion> pleia2: are you around?
<not_found> silverlion, she was flying somewhere a little while ago... not sure of her status at this moment...
<not_found> oh and hi :)
<silverlion> not_found: morning ;) her status is afk
<silverlion> just wanted to have a chat with her about xubuntu ^^ will try to change os tonight
<not_found> silverlion, I changed to Xubuntu last night :p
<silverlion> not_found: and?
<silverlion> any hints how to get the tasklist from the top to the bottom of my screen?
<not_found> now I am running Xubuntu :p
<not_found> tasklist?
<silverlion> the panel with applications and stuff
<not_found> silverlion, no idea... sorry... I like it where it is :)
<silverlion> not_found: i might install xubuntu tonight to give it a try
<not_found> silverlion, I miss Unity... and can't wait for the day it is more mature and uber stable... until then I just want to get stuff done :)
<silverlion> not_found: i dont want to have unity - dont like it - just want to use my big screen and not depending on my tiny 13'' Screen at the laptop
 * not_found <3 Unity
<silverlion> i simply want to get my stuff done (writing articles for the full circle magazine, coding the ebooks for them and hang out in mumble)
<Unit193> Looks like he found that terminal pretty quickSSSSSSSS.
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-15
<pleia2> got busy today with home stuff, will get to the newsletter once I manage to make+eat dinner :)
<pleia2> we'll bullet-point blogosphere this week, not enough writers of summaries
<pleia2> so I think it's time for me to do another call for writers
<jose> pleia2: I'm sorry for not being around too much lately, school's keeping me a bit busy (around finals now)
<holstein> yeah, i got slammed too
<holstein> i'll try and be more attentive here when im just sitting around though
<dholbach> good morning
 * PaulW2U writes another couple of summaries but runs out of time :(
<pleia2> PaulW2U: you can keep writing for planet if you're able
<pleia2> I'm going to bullet-point the blogosphere ones
<PaulW2U> pleia2: yeh, I saw that. Just a few left, the usual ones that always get left :)
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I'll add stats in the morning
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks again :)
 * pleia2 sleep &
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue325
<Unit193> Links done be good.
<pleia2> thanks Unit193
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-17
<dholbach> good morning! :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-18
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> pleia2: Now that the meeting is over, a thought that you may not like as much is looking at mail-archive.com to see what you're missing, I'm sure you won't use it in UWN, but it's a good reference point.
<pleia2> Unit193: unfortunately our scripts for the news team are specifically written to parse lists.ubuntu.com mails
<pleia2> but it could work in meetings
<Unit193> Pity, mail-archive.com keeps up better and has RSS feeds. (Which is fantastic)
<pleia2> it usually is worse
<pleia2> a ticket is open with Canonical IS, so hpoefully the archives will be back to normal soon
<pleia2> (historicaly they've updated immediately)
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-19
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks for being on top of news links this week, I've been swamped with work and I'm about to head off to a conference (leaving for flight soon!)
<pleia2> if you could populate more of planet that'd be great (or I can do it tonight once I settle in at hotel)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: ok, I'll see what I can do
<pleia2> oh, and mailing list archives haven't been working so well, so we may have to link to some 3rd party sites as placeholders if we need to include stuff from lists (hopefully it'll fixed by the time we release)
<Unit193> Still really lagging today.
<pleia2> yeah, messages from yesterday haven't shown up yet
<pleia2> (like the xmir stuff for xubuntu, announcemens in my loco)
<Unit193> Yeah, it's pretty bad.  The third-party one has rss feeds I follow, and they have mir-devel now too.
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-20
<pleia2> alright, sent off to summy editors
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-21
<skellat> Hopefully I'm not too, too late but here is a link to an Ubuntu Ohio report just posted mere moments ago: http://www.erielookingproductions.info/ubuntu/2013/07/41-late-july-notes-from-ohio-leader/
<jose> pleia2: hey, would an announcement on the fridge about the forums help out with securing people's info?
<pleia2> jose: I don't think so, can you touch base with them and see if they want us to post something?
<jose> already on the works, they're meeting later on as the one that's online is at work, and the rest is sleeping
<Unit193> He had a PM with cariboo907.
<jose> they'll decide and shoot me an email with it if they're writing it
<Unit193> Several people have already taken it upon themselves, and sent to the same list a couple times. :/
<jose> yep, I've got those emails too
#ubuntu-news 2014-07-17
<jose> working on Saucy EOL announcement for fridge
<jose> posted
#ubuntu-news 2014-07-18
<pleia2> jose: thanks for taking care of that :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-07-19
<jose> pleia2: thanks for taking care - it's been quite a busy day for me
<jose> but finally made it through my exams :)
<pleia2> hooray :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-07-20
<pleia2> no summaries yet, anyone around to pitch in this weekend?
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-13
<pleia2> jose: if you have time before me, UWN is prepped summary-wise and just needs to be moved to the wiki+email sent out
<pleia2> I'll get to it in a bit if you can't
<jose> pleia2: I'll take care of it, no worries :)
<pleia2> I seem to have scheduled about 40 hours of work into today
<pleia2> jose: you are my hero <3
<jose> I'm finishing a quick review of some stuff and I'll get to it right away
<pleia2> :D
<jose> pleia2: need stats pulling too?
<pleia2> yeah
<jose> cool
<jose> email sent out to editors
<pleia2> much appreciated
<jose> stats will be pulled tomorrow morning since I had to do some last min university work
<PaulW2U> Editorial review done - a tough one this week - where's Jim when you need him? :)
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U \o/
<pleia2> I did some earlier yesterday but didn't finished, had to expand some summaries
<pleia2> finish
<PaulW2U> Always difficult changing what's there while trying to keep what someone else has written
<pleia2> though I do find rewriting is still easier than writing from scratch
<PaulW2U> You might want to take a look what I've done - took three attempts to complete today
<pleia2> will do, thanks
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-14
<pleia2> doing one last pass and adding stats to the newsletter in prep for release
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 425 for the week July 6 - 12, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue425
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-16
 * PaulW2U thinks "controversial" re some of this week's articles - we'll see..
 * pleia2 guesses IP policy
<pleia2> thanks for the warning ;)
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-17
<PaulW2U> prep .doc updated and in good shape
<PaulW2U> at some point this weekend I need to upgrade Kubuntu 14.10 (almost EOL) to 15.04 and on to 15.10
<PaulW2U> hope to be back here again soon....
<pleia2> thanks, I'll review when I'm settled in to the hotel
<pleia2> thinking we should move all the IP talk to bulletpoints under the main heading
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-18
<pleia2> summary email out the door, if a bit late
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-19
 * PaulW2U counts summaries - 2 done - 10 to do
 * PaulW2U counts summaries - 6 to do
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-18
<tsimonq2> pleia2: what's your plan for sending out to editors?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: we have one summary left, I'll tackle that in like 5 mins
<pleia2> tsimonq2: thanks, working on moving stuff over momentarily
<pleia2> tsimonq2: still a couple summaries outstanding, were you going to finish those?
<tsimonq2> sure
<pleia2> thanks :)
<tsimonq2> I see my article on behalf of Lubuntu made it in! \o/
<pleia2> :)
<tsimonq2> CoC article done
 * pleia2 moves over
<pleia2> adding stats while you finish up cloud
<tsimonq2> pleia2: done
<tsimonq2> on mobile so it's a bit weird :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue474
<pleia2> sending to editors
<Unit193> Da.
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Security/20160 - http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/3398-san-francisco-ubuntu-16.04-release-party/
 * pleia2 digs into
<Unit193> Someone forgot a few numbers on the first one.
<pleia2> yeah, copypasta error
<pleia2> thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
<ahoneybun> my bad pleia2
<pleia2> ahoneybun: heh, not really, the mailing list team in that team has some weird policies, which I failed to fix during my leadership tenure in spite of my attempts
<pleia2> ahoneybun: are there any other announcements for this?
<pleia2> trying to squee something in for UWN this week, can link to your UW post if needed
<pleia2> squeeze too
<ahoneybun> that's about it to be honest
<ahoneybun> trying to find my footing in this planning larger scale
<pleia2> ok, thanks
<pleia2> ahoneybun: look ok? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue474#Ubuntu_Women_Day_in_South_Florida  (please edit if not, I must work)
<ahoneybun> looks fantasic pleia2
<ahoneybun> thank you
<pleia2> great :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2 or anyone else: if you have some time to do some editorial review of the issue before I publish, I'd appreciate it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue474
<pleia2> I'm a bit edited out (doing final proof of my OpenStack book, uuuggggh)
<tsimonq2> give me 5 mins :)
<pleia2> ty
<tsimonq2> congrats on the book btw pleia2 :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: thank you :)
<tsimonq2> "The phone has matured and although certain areas can be improved, it s possible to run the desktop apps and workflow on an Ubuntu phone." -fixing
<pleia2> thanks :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: lgtm
<pleia2> ta
<tsimonq2> ta?
<pleia2> thanks alot
<pleia2> a lot
<pleia2> whatever
<wxl> tsimonq2: https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ta#English
<wxl> according to merriam-webster, it's from infantile shortening http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/ta
<pleia2> :P
<pleia2> the internet actually thinks it's thanks again http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/TA
<pleia2> (I imagine "ta" would be if it were a word, not an abbreviation)
<tsimonq2> :P wxl
 * tsimonq2 jsut watched an interview with Bryan Lunduke and Michael Hall about Ubuntu Touch
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-19
<tsimonq2> pleia2: what is the timing for release?
<ahoneybun> nice little easter egg pleia2
<pleia2> tsimonq2: working on it now, got pulled into other things
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 474 for the week July 11 - 17, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue474
<pleia2> can't post to the forums, I assume it's related to the hack thing
<pleia2> Forbidden
<pleia2> You don't have permission to access /newthread.php on this server.
<pleia2> all done, I think
<jose> pleia2: did you manage to post to the forums?
<pleia2> jose: no
<pleia2> jose: should I be able to?
<jose> pleia2: not sure. want me to follow up with IS? I should be around for another couple hours.
<jose> pleia2: I'm able to post to The Cafe, but I lost my mod privileges on the UWN forum
<pleia2> I should actually follow up with the forums council, it may be that the launchpad group I was part of is no longer having access, if that's not the problem they can ask IS ;)
 * pleia2 does that now
<jose> \o/
<jose> you are still showing as a forum mod for that forum, though
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> it may be part of a broader issue the council is aware of, so I don't want to start a new IS thread if one exists
<jose> yep :)
<pleia2> ok, done
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-21
<pleia2> putting the 16.04.1 announcement on the fridge
<tsimonq2> \o/
<ouroumov_> Yeah\o/
 * pleia2 gets distracted by work
<pleia2> ok, doing it now for real ;)
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-22
<pleia2> tsimonq2: if you have some time today to collect news for the planet, that would help me a lot
<pleia2> I'll work on gathering other-sources news as I have breaks throughout the day
<tsimonq2> pleia2: alright :)
<pleia2> s/for the planet/from the planet :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: sed: -e expression #1, char 32: unterminated `s' command
<tsimonq2> :)
<wxl> aw snap
<tsimonq2> wxl! :D
<pleia2> ahoneybun: can you send your message to the list, not just me? ;)
<pleia2> (I only replied to express my expertise, I have no interest in reviving Classroom)
<ahoneybun> yea saw that to late
<ahoneybun> mm
<pleia2> tsimonq2: will you be able to add the planet articles in the next hour or so, or should I?
<pleia2> everything else is done, so I'd like to send this out to summary writers soon
<tsimonq2> oh jeez doing now
<tsimonq2> sorry
<pleia2> thanks :)
<tsimonq2> done
<tsimonq2> and yes, that's it
<tsimonq2> not a lot of articles this week
<pleia2> tsimonq2: the http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/07/19/over-the-air-12-go-big-wirelessly-connect-your-tablet/ link doesn't work, where did you find it?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Planet
<pleia2> weird
<pleia2> we'll have to remove it unless we can find a working link
<pleia2> sent off to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2017-07-17
<guiverc> uwn: sum.doc copied to wiki; summaries completed only for planet. still have some ==='s to change to \ *, i can do when I get back
<guiverc> uwn wiki #513 clean-up done.  up to scripts.
#ubuntu-news 2017-07-18
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 513 for the weeks of July 3 - 17, 2017  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue513
<tsimonq2> Alright, back to being on vacation until Thursday. o/
<Unit193> Links pass.
#ubuntu-news 2017-07-19
<guiverc>  fyi:  the latest uwn i find on fridge is #512; seen 513 elsewhere
#ubuntu-news 2017-07-20
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Urgh, you're right, I KNEW I was forgetting something >__<
<guiverc_t> tsimonq2, it was caught, no harm done :)
<tsimonq2> Done.
<tsimonq2> 16.10 EOL announcement posted to Fridge
<tsimonq2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2017/07/20/ubuntu-16-10-yakkety-yak-end-of-life-reached-on-july-20-2017/
#ubuntu-news 2017-07-21
<guiverc_t> uwn: gen 1+3 (16.10eol), plan 2, cano 5, blog 3 (2x 17.10 testing), audvid 1; thus light.  eol was in last so no big deal, request test 17.10 worthwhile sooner, and still early so maybe more to come
<tsimonq2> Thanks guiverc_t :)
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-16
<Bashing-om> Ok, krytarik says we can hit that UWN Big Red Button.
<krytarik> There is no big red button on a Sunday though. >_>
<Bashing-om> Uh huh .. the button is a Monday thing .. it will appear :P
<krytarik> I'm afraid so! :3
<Unit193> `at`
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Robert Ancell: GUADEC 2018 Almería @ http://bobthegnome.blogspot.com/2018/07/guadec-2018-almeria.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Robert Ancell))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: While Waiting for OpenMandriva Lx 4, OpenMandriva Lx 3 Users Get Lots of Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/while-waiting-for-openmandriva-lx-4-openmandriva-lx-3-users-get-lots-of-updates-521966.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Your Help Is Needed to Test VeraCrypt Support in the Tails Anonymous OS, GNOME @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/your-help-is-needed-to-test-veracrypt-support-in-the-tails-anonymous-os-gnome-521967.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Want to Make Linux Mint Look Like a Mac? This Theme Can Help @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133303 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: This Week in Lubuntu Development #7 @ https://lubuntu.me/this-week-in-lubuntu-development-7/
<tsimonq2> It would be totally cool if that Lubuntu blog post could make it into the newsletter. >_>
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Colin King: Comparing Latencies and Power consumption with various CPU schedulers @ http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/ASmackerelOfOpinion/~3/b5ORce80xwA/comparing-latencies-and-power.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Colin Ian King))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Atari VCS Console Will Run a Custom Linux Distro Called “AtariOS” @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133341 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and 16.04 LTS Amazon Linux AMIs Now Support Amazon's SSM Agent @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-lts-and-16-04-lts-amazon-linux-amis-now-support-amazon-s-ssm-agent-521984.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Is it time to "do eeet" ?
<krytarik> Well, I just arrived at home, but I guess you could start already.
<Bashing-om> Oh no hurry .. i can wait till you get your head re-adjusted :)
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Alright, caught up with all of today's backlog even, I guess we can slowly start now. :)
<Bashing-om> I like S L O W :P -- here goes nuttin .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: And ubuntu-news.email sent .
<krytarik> Yep, just noticed.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: working on the forum post next .
<krytarik> Alright, Fridge and all the social media stuffs done.
<krytarik> I'll go take care of the Google document.
<Bashing-om> and the forum also done .. moving on the the redirect edits .
<Bashing-om> And ready to start on UWN537 :)
<krytarik> Yep, thanks! :)
<krytarik> (Of course, I've already started though..)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Are you caught up to the point we can talk about your UWN wrapper ? I got it running but .
<krytarik> Well, picking up breakfast would be next, but sure fire away. :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Himme a bit to pull the warning back up .
<krytarik> tsimonq2: And of course, sorry but you were waaay late with it, and you knew it too. :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: " $UWNBASE/summary-uwn.pl" "$ISSBASE-start"" >> line 12: uwn/Issueget-all-data-data: Is a directory Failed to open uwn/Issueget-all-data-start for reading: No such file or directory . Do I care that the file does not exist ?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 536 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/07/16/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-536/
<krytarik> Please share what you set the variables at the top to.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: of course I have modified your file .. such that line 12 is my line .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: ISSUE="$1" ; ISSBASE="uwn/Issue$ISSUE" ; UWNBASE="uwn" . Where the directory uwn exists in my home directory .
<krytarik> And can you paste what you currently got there?
<krytarik> (I mean the full amended script.)
<krytarik> Also, both are missing the "$HOME/" in front then.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I did try with $HOME .. could not get the path to work . Output:http://termbin.com/3skw
<krytarik> I did say script.
<krytarik> And of course, you need an actual "Issue###-start" for this then, and pass the issue number to the script.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: script: http://termbin.com/82vi .. and I start the wrapper with "getit get-all-data 535" .
<krytarik> Ok, 1.) fix the paths, and 2.) just run the new derived script like: "getit <issue>"
<krytarik> Now I'm not sure why you did derive it though - all you had to do is change the variables to fit your case.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: My base working directoy is /home/sysop/ . If I change the path .. then the path - leading $HOME - is not seen from that perspective . I did mess about for a hour so so with paths in the variables befor setting to the PWD that works .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: getit 535
<Bashing-om> krytarik: $ getit 535 runs and I have all expected data .. but I do have the warning " Failed to open /home/sysop/uwn/issues-start for reading: No such file or directory" .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I must be away for about 30 minutes .. Pick up grandchild.
<krytarik> So where is your "Issue535-start" partial wiki page then?  Also, unless you are running the script as another user (or some other funky stuff), then: "$HOME" == "/home/sysop"
<krytarik> Well, of course you are free to change the file pattern in 'ISSBASE' to anything else that you wish too though - which seems is what you tried now, just not correctly yet.
<krytarik> Or in fact, you can tailor "$ISSBASE-start" to your workflow too, of course - I just based the script on mine.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I am going to play about - presently I am hung up as I expect the file " /home/sysop/uwn/issues-start " to pre-exist; and I do not have the knowledge to know.
<krytarik> Well, in context of this script, I lined out my workflow to you earlier - which includes creating a local issue wiki page file.
<Bashing-om> :) Given time I will put the pieces together .. for now the wrapper serves my purpose . Got other things to attend to at this time .
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Awww maaaaaaaaaaaaan. :P
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-17
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Synonyms in x86 Assembly @ https://systemoverlord.com/2018/07/16/synonyms-in-x86-assembly.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Useful Metasploit Reminders @ https://systemoverlord.com/2018/07/16/useful-metasploit-reminders.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 536 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/07/16/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-536/ (by krytarik)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Nvidia 390.77 Linux Graphics Driver Improves Compatibility with Latest Kernels @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/nvidia-390-77-linux-graphics-driver-improves-compatibility-with-latest-kernels-521997.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Lubuntu 18.10 May Support 32-Bit PCs If There's Demand, Here's How You Can Help @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/lubuntu-18-10-may-support-32-bit-pcs-if-there-s-demand-here-s-how-you-can-help-521998.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simon Raffeiner: Improving data safety on Linux systems using ZFS and BTRFS @ http://www.lieberbiber.de/2018/07/17/improving-data-safety-on-all-systems-using-zfs-and-btrfs/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sergio Schvezov: New Laptop @ http://blog.sergiusens.org/posts/new-laptop/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: You Can Now Install Android 8.1 Oreo on Your Raspberry Pi 3 Model B+ Computer @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-now-install-android-8-1-oreo-on-your-raspberry-pi-3-model-b-plus-computer-522002.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-18
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Latte Dock 0.8 Released with Widget Separators, Setup Sharing, More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133334 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat and CentOS Fix Kernel Bug in Latest OS Versions, Urge Users to Update @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-and-centos-fix-kernel-bug-in-latest-os-versions-urge-users-to-update-522019.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Needs Your Help to Test the Improved Ubuntu 18.04.1 Server Installer @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-needs-your-help-to-test-the-improved-ubuntu-18-04-1-server-installer-522021.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-19
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) Reached End of Life, Upgrade to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-reached-end-of-life-upgrade-to-ubuntu-18-04-lts-522022.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 8BitDo’s DIY Kit Can Turn Your Fave Retro Gamepad into a Wireless Steam Controller @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133368 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: PSA: Support for Ubuntu 17.10 Ends Today @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133414 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E19 – Nineteen Minutes - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/07/19/s11e19-nineteen-minutes/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Help Test the New Ubuntu Server Installer @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133415 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Hacker Summer Camp 2018: Cyberwar? @ https://systemoverlord.com/2018/07/19/hacker-summer-camp-2018-cyberwar.html
<krytarik> guiverc: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-July/000233.html - just sent out finally, wanna write the Fridge post up?
<guiverc> okay, will do
<guiverc> reducing "this is a follow-up to .. as of today" to just "As of today (july 19..)
<krytarik> Well, this two-step notification style makes writing a post about it a little more complicated - so I guess we could as well just go all out and quote the whole thing as per usual.
<krytarik> (Because in the second paragraph, there is the next problem.)
<guiverc> Sorry krytarik; i didn't see your response here; http://fridge.ubuntu.com/?p=8396  (I was looking at prior eol notices..) .. i ignored 2nd para issue as I didn't think readers would really worry (sorry again though)
<guiverc> do you want me to edit?
<guiverc> i didn't worry me that the original notice wasn't on fridge; after all we link to ML (surely readers can work that out.. look & find it there)
<guiverc> I forgot italics too - on originally posted @ bottom... :(
<krytarik> Well, I'd still quote it as-is, and I was more referring to the fact that the second paragraph refers to the future.  Also, please make "ubuntu-announce mailing list" the link to the ML post as per usual.
<krytarik> And while this hasn't always been done previously, I'd in fact add the category "Release" to all EOL notices either.
<krytarik> I was planning to social media it too, but now it's kind of crapped.
<guiverc> krytarik, yeah I've mentioned release on a prior eol; was told no
<krytarik> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/category/release/ - this would disagree on the majority.
<guiverc> yeah lots of EOLs are there
<krytarik> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/?s=end+of+life&searchsubmit=Search - or to get a proper image.
<krytarik> Heh, it'd also seem they've regularly done the pre-warnings before too. >_>
<guiverc> i think they'd be handy for users; though suspect the people who'd need the notice wouldn't be the ones looking at fridge ...
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) End of Life reached on July 19 2018 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/07/19/ubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-end-of-life-reached-on-july-19-2018/
<krytarik> Ok, can you please 1.) move the ML link in-line as said, and 2.) drop the mail's own signature avoid duplication down there?
<guiverc> sorry I don't understand 1;  i was following lyz's 12.04 eol notice..; what are you comparing with?
<krytarik> Practically the sum of all previous such posts.
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-20
 * guiverc "eyes wide open; his arms wide"  (star trek next gen, darmok - finally see's)
<krytarik> Thanks.  Done the social media too btw.
<guiverc> :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) End of Life reached on July 19 2018 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/07/19/ubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-end-of-life-reached-on-july-19-2018/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Microsoft Brings PowerShell to the Ubuntu Snap Store @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133482 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, June 2018 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2018/07/20/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-june-2018/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: A Forbes Writer Spent 2 Weeks Using Ubuntu, This is What He Thought… @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133434 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Microsoft's PowerShell Available on Ubuntu as a Snap, Here's How to Install It @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-s-powershell-available-on-ubuntu-as-a-snap-here-s-how-to-install-it-522050.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Kubuntu 18.04 Reviewed in Linux ( Pro ) Magazine @ https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-18-04-reviewed-in-linux-pro-magazine/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Cinnamon 4.0 Desktop Environment Promises to Be Fast and Have No Screen Tearing @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/cinnamon-4-0-desktop-environment-promises-to-be-fast-and-have-no-screen-tearing-522051.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-21
<guiverc> i thought this was good (even if only feel good; no news) https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/07/ubuntu-review-forbes-dell-xps-13
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I can use a feel good too right now :)
<guiverc> :)
<Bashing-om> time to work up motivation to start doing the summeries . Oh My !
<krytarik> I would have loved to add the actual post at Forbes to the press section, but unfortunately it doesn't even seem to load unless scripts from Google Analytics are allowed.
<guiverc> :) @ krytarik
<guiverc> yeah the forbes article was much [much] better.  i guess [my] lynx allows analytics
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Nobuto Murata: Minimal Dynamic DNS configuration for No-IP.com with ddclient @ https://medium.com/@nobuto_m/minimal-dynamic-dns-configuration-for-no-ip-com-with-ddclient-cb7c038a74be?source=rss-fc932ca61e26------2
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Xubuntu: Xubuntu 17.10 EOL @ https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-17-10-eol/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.30 Desktop Environment to Enter Beta on August 1, GNOME 3.29.4 Is Out @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-30-desktop-environment-to-enter-beta-testing-on-august-1-2018-522052.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: NetBSD 8.0 Released with Spectre V2/V4, Meltdown, and Lazy FPU Mitigations @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/netbsd-8-0-released-with-spectre-v2-v4-meltdown-and-lazy-fpu-mitigations-522054.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Applications 18.08 Software Suite Enters Beta, Adds Apple Wallet Pass Reader @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-applications-18-08-software-suite-enters-beta-adds-apple-wallet-pass-reader-522055.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-22
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian-Based Neptune Linux 5.4 Operating System Debuts with New Dark Theme @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-based-neptune-linux-5-4-operating-system-debuts-with-new-dark-theme-522058.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-15
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, the wiki looks good to me
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: krytarik found 3 ooops .. another set of eyes is a good thing :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, indeed
<Wild_Man> I read his comments
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, publishing should go smoother tomorrow?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: That is the hope - I have done all I can - carefully - to make it so :P
<Wild_Man> krytarik, will the script pickup the contributors names now for the fridge?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Microsoft Office Clone ‘SoftMaker Office 2018’ Sees Summer Update @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146723 (by Joey Sneddon)
<guiverc> Wild_Man, i just ran publish script (locally) & names are in fridge.post file; I'd expect it to be okay
<Wild_Man> guiverc, that is great news
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man : Was a fault in my clipboard seems like.
<guiverc> Bashing-om, don't be so overzealous with the scissor cuts next time & damage your clipboad?  :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Well, the only issue with my clipboard#3 is with Gdoc (GUI). Now in Gdoc I use clipboard#2 :)
<guiverc> my read thru (#587) is complete Bashing-om, looks great
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Ho-kay all .. we fly with what we have :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Maintaining Independent Infrastructure @ http://coyote.works//posts/VeryImportant/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Octave turns to snaps to reduce dependency on Linux distribution maintainers @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/15/octave-turns-to-snaps-to-reduce-dependency-on-linux-distribution-maintainers/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: 在边缘端部署Kubernetes第一部分——模块搭建 @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/15/deploy-kubernetes-at-the-edge-ubuntu/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Achievement Unlocked: RetroArch is Coming to Steam @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146767 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Thierry Carrez: Open source in 2019, Part 3/3 @ https://ttx.re/open-source-2019-part3.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Foliate Ebook Reader Picks Up Mobi & Amazon Kindle Support @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146785 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Removing "WIP" - target time to push: 20:00 GMT.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #139 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-139/
<Bashing-om> Delayed - but I will get to publishing in due time :D
<Bashing-om> OK - back and starting the process.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post done - all looks good :D - doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs are done - pending is the social media.
<Bashing-om> Seen another ooopps - fixing :)
<Bashing-om> All done - ready for the media publishing now :D
<guiverc> want me to push #587 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - I guess someone should :D
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/07/15/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-587/
 * guiverc smiles as I think I got title right once again
<guiverc> Bashing-om, according to posts on fridge - we can monitize it :)   [yeah deleting spam]
<guiverc> good quality writing - they must be thinking of something you wrote Bashing-om,  mine is ~= a bot's output
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I wish I were as comfortable with my writting as you seem to feel :P
<guiverc> you're much better than me.
<guiverc> tweeted
<Bashing-om> And conformed that the Fridge looks good :D
<guiverc> fb too.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man::  Clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> i see no reason not to.
<Wild_Man> yes
<Bashing-om> wipping :D
<Wild_Man> late to the party I see
<Bashing-om> Anddd we do UWN588 :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 587 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/07/15/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-587/
<Wild_Man> Thanks everyone, apologies for my late arrival, I was very busy today
<guiverc> not a problem Wild_Man, thanks for getting here when you can.
<Wild_Man> :)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I too was delayed in getting things done .. but all is well that ends well :D
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-16
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Balint Reczey: Introducing ubuntu-wsl, the package making Ubuntu better and better on WSL @ https://balintreczey.hu/blog/introducing-ubuntu-wsl-the-package-making-ubuntu-better-and-better-on-wsl/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: Cultural visits at Ubucon @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/cultural-visits-at-ubucon/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: Call for Sponsors @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/call-for-sponsors/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Here’s Your First Look at Ubuntu’s New App Store @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146784 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: Our Diamond Sponsor – Ubuntu! @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/our-diamond-sponsor-ubuntu/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.10 Will Offer a Flicker Free Boot (For Some Users, Anyway) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146889 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Our first look at the finalised design of Purism Librem 5? @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146247 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Mint 19.2 Beta Released, Available to Download Now @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146720 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 587 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/07/15/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-587/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Want Better Integration with Ubuntu on Windows Subsystem for Linux? Try This New Metapackage @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146855 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Google, Money and Censorship in Free Software communities @ https://danielpocock.com/google-money-censorship-free-software/
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-17
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: OnlyOffice, an Open Source Office Suite for Windows, MacOS & Linux, Gets New Update @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146916 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Connect is Now Available for macOS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146891 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Issue #2019.07.22 – Kubeflow and Conferences, 2019 @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/17/issue-2019-07-22-kubeflow-and-conferences-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: New Pinebook Pro Video Demos 4K Video, External Monitor, and WebGL @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146982 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-18
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kees Cook: security things in Linux v5.2 @ https://outflux.net/blog/archives/2019/07/17/security-things-in-linux-v5-2/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: How to build a lightweight system container cluster @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/18/how-to-build-a-lightweight-system-container-cluster/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Handy snapcraft features: Remote build @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/18/handy-snapcraft-features-remote-build/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, June 2019 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2019/07/18/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-june-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Mirror & Control Your Android Phone from the Ubuntu Desktop @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144150 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 59 – Caça aos gambozinos @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/07/18/ep-59-caca-aos-gambozinos/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 59 – Caça aos gambozinos @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/07/18/ep-59-caca-aos-gambozinos/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: CMake leverages the Snapcraft Summit with Travis CI to build snaps @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/18/cmake-leverages-the-snapcraft-summit-with-travis-ci-to-build-snaps/
<guiverc> Wild_Man, I'd expected the 18.10 EOL notice by now; it's still thursday london time so I'll wait, but if you want me to chase up notice - let me know  (I had to for 14.04)
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-19
<guiverc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-July/000247.html  - Wild_Man want to post?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: will add it to the Gdoc to-do :)
<Wild_Man> guiverc, yes please do it, I have an unexpected emergency and I am getting ready to leave town
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Thanks for the warning ^ we can tug-a-way in the forum :P
<Wild_Man> I am packing, I am not leaving until six in the morning, I am to tired tonight
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, hahaha
<guiverc> no probs & thanks Wild_Man   (I've now finished walking the dog)
<guiverc> thanks also Bashing-om - hadn't thought of UWN !  :(
<guiverc> hope the best for emergency Wild_Man
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I had been awaiting the notice :) . would have checked the "lists" tomorrow :P
<guiverc> yeah I was too (started watching for it last night) - I'm now zombie-like half-asleep (is somewhat like my normal state I suspect though)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I imagine by now, you have had a long day.
<guiverc> thankfully I fell asleep (on my bed) so i'm not as bad as that may have sounded..
<Wild_Man> Thanks guiverc, these days I am always tired, it is just a matter of degrees of tiredness
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Since I have curtailed my nicoteen drug habit that tiredness level has dropped for me :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, :)
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/?p=8703&preview=true  if you'd like to check, though I'm happy with your "please do it" Wild_Man if you can't
<guiverc> oops.. i didn't delete my working url (@ bottom) - fixing
<guiverc> nah stuffed it somehow.. re-working.
<guiverc> any complaints with my publishing; speak now or forever hold...
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/07/19/ubuntu-18-10/
<krytarik> The URL seems suspicious.. >_>
<guiverc> yes.. i hadn't noticed (it's too short) looking
<guiverc> I don't know if I can edit/change it; I could 'trash' & re-create
<krytarik> Nah, you can just edit the 'slug'
<guiverc> wanna quickly tell me how?
<guiverc> (i'm hoping to beat planet etc feeds) as they'll point wrong if grab current
<krytarik> In the post editor, right at the top.
<krytarik> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/07/19/ubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-end-of-life-reached-on-july-19-2018/ - prior art would be this.
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/07/19/ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-end-of-life-reached-on-july-18-2019/
<guiverc> :)  thanks krytarik !!!!!
<krytarik> Yay! \o/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: 企业专业支持：Ubuntu Advantage介绍 @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/19/how-to-buy-ubuntu-subscription/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Curtlefish) End of Life reached on July 18, 2019 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/07/19/ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-end-of-life-reached-on-july-18-2019/
<krytarik> guiverc: Oh, after having gotten the feed item in my mail, I only now noticed that you missed the 't' at the "ubuntu-announce mailing list" link. >_<
<guiverc> my attention to detail is outstanding isn't it... sorry;  i'll ignore it in case i stuff something else with my wonderful mouse-control..
<guiverc> fyi: i fixed ^ (eventually)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Codes of Conduct and Hypocrisy @ https://danielpocock.com/codes-of-conduct-and-hypocrisy/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Kubuntu 18.10 reaches end of life @ https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-18-10-reaches-end-of-life/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Robot lifecycle management with Ubuntu @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/19/robot-lifecycle-management-with-ubuntu/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Curtlefish) End of Life reached on July 18, 2019 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/07/19/ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-end-of-life-reached-on-july-18-2019/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu MATE 19.10 Alpha for the GPD Pocket @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150289 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E15 – Diablo @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/07/19/s12e15-diablo/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Ubuntu Studio 18.10 Reaches End-Of-Life (EOL) @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2019/07/ubuntu-studio-18-10-reaches-end-of-life-eol/
<Unit193> I mean, Ubuntu went EOL so they all did! :D
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-20
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sebastian Kügler: Desk lamp @ https://vizZzion.org/blog/2019/07/desk-lamp/
<Bashing-om> \o/ guiverc : He did all the summaries - again for Gdoc. I made edits guiverc that you may want to approve :)
<guiverc> o/  saw email b/c of reply to comment, will look - but can't imagine an issue anyway, you write like a thinker, not a robot :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :P
<guiverc> if I missed the thanks, that's a HUGE MISS on my behalf sorry.
<guiverc> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: We are where we are thanks to you :D
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: A reminder - we are awaiting senior editor comments on Gdoc :D
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-21
<Bashing-om> WIKI588 up for review and acceptance :D
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-13
<guiverc> grrr sorry Bashing-om , don't like one...
<guiverc> Sorry I didn't notice it reading gdoc yesterday, the Lubuntu one needs a LXDE added in my opinion (it's wrong otherwise); gdoc marked
<Bashing-om> guiverc: fix'n :D
 * guiverc reduces my irk.. A "some" in the wording covers it.. I'd still prefer LXDE but that's my "lubuntu" had being on
<guiverc> s/lubuntu had/lubuntu hat/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Your head here is what counts .
<guiverc> i'm still reading if you wanna wait..
<guiverc> yeah wait.. "some" & "lxde" doens't help either... give me some time
<guiverc>  I'm now thinking we don't need any change (probably my thinking yesterday).
<guiverc> thanks Bashing-om , looks good to me.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Great ! We do such excellent work  :D
<guiverc> :)
<Bashing-om> logging out of the WIKI and Gdoc, Will check the channel logs prior to removal of "WIP" tomorrow for any other edits.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Robotics Recap: Learning, Programming & Snapping ROS 2 @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/robotics-recap-learning-programming-and-snapping-ros-2
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Kubernetes from cloud to edge: A US virtual event @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/kubernetes-from-cloud-to-edge-a-us-virtual-event
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: This Linux OS Looks Exactly Like Windows 10, Is Bad News for Microsoft @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/this-linux-os-looks-exactly-like-windows-10-is-bad-news-for-microsoft-530527.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Is Becoming the Windows Alternative Microsoft Never Wanted @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-is-becoming-the-windows-alternative-microsoft-never-wanted-530528.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP" - no further edits are known. Time to push 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> UWN: news@lists is away - doing the Forum post next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done - update sections abridged, Moving onto the re-directs.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Re-directs done. Pending now is release to the social Medias.
<Wild_Man> HI BAS
<Wild_Man> Hi Bashing-om just gt done for the day is all publishing done?
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Fridge and social media still need done. :3
<krytarik> Also, hi!
<Wild_Man> Hi, krytarik
<Wild_Man> Okay i will do them
<krytarik> Thanks in advance. >_>
<Wild_Man> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/07/13/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-639/
<Wild_Man> All done! You're welcome
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Your attention is invited to Gdoc - see the comments that were left hanging. Soonest then I will wipe Gdoc and start issue640.
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-14
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, sorry I am busy and tired I am out of town this week and putting on long hours
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Know times are rough on you - times too that things have to slide; but wish it were not UWN taking a back seat :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, me too but I have more urgent obligations
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Use Nautilus? How to Open Folders in a Terminal App of Your Choice @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/open-folder-in-terminal-ubuntu-plugin (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Star Labs’ New Travel-Friendly Linux Laptop is Affordable and Attractive @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/starlabs-lite-mk-iii-linux-laptop (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-15
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 639 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/07/13/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-639/ (by wildmanne39)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Raspberry Pi as a Penetration Testing Implant (Dropbox) @ https://systemoverlord.com/2020/07/14/raspberry-pi-as-a-penetration-testing-implant.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: ﻿Canonical launches enhanced GSI partner programme, bringing scalability and automation... @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/%ef%bb%bfcanonical-launches-enhanced-gsi-partner-programme-bringing-scalability-and-automation-to-modernise-enterprise-it-deployments
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu Will No Longer Track Which Packages Users Install @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/ubuntu-popularity-contest-removed (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GloDroid Brings Android 10 to the PinePhone, PineTab @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/glodroid-android-for-pinephone-allwinner (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Limited Edition PinePhone with 3GB RAM and USB Dock Goes on Sale @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/buy-pinephone-postmarketos (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Officially Launches VPN Service, Linux Version Coming Too @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-officially-launches-vpn-service-linux-version-coming-too-530542.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Google Chrome 84 Released for Linux, Windows, macOS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/google-chrome-84-released-for-linux-windows-macos-530543.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sebastian Dröge: GStreamer Rust Bindings & Plugins New Releases @ https://coaxion.net/blog/2020/07/gstreamer-rust-bindings-plugins-new-releases/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Mozilla VPN Goes Live, But Linux Users Aren’t Invited (Yet) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/mozilla-vpn-goes-live-but-linux-users-arent-invited-yet (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: An Official GNOME Merchandise Shop Has Just Opened @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/gnome-merchandise-shop (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-16
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E17 – Knitting outside @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/07/16/s13e17-knitting-outside/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: The New Features Coming to Skype for Windows, Linux, and Mac @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/the-new-features-coming-to-skype-for-windows-linux-and-mac-530561.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 99 – Cadeira Diploma @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e99/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 99 – Cadeira Diploma @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e99/
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-17
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: ROS Security Benchmark open for public comment @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/ros-security-benchmark-open-for-public-comment
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 82 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-82/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Get GNOME 3.38’s New Default Wallpapers Right Now @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/gnome-3-38-wallpaper-adwaita (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Best practices for an effective remote team in the world of cloud delivery @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/best-practices-for-an-effective-remote-team-in-the-world-of-cloud-delivery
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Thunderbird 78 Released with OpenPGP Support, Integrated Lightning Calendar @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/thunderbird-78-features-download (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Ubuntu Studio 19.10 Support Ends Tomorrow! @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2020/07/ubuntu-studio-19-10-support-ends-tomorrow/
<guiverc> fridge notice on 19.10 EOL ready for 2nd or permission to publish3
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Kubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine reaches end of life @ https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine-reaches-end-of-life/
<krytarik> guiverc: Yaasss!
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/07/17/ubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine-end-of-life-reached-on-july-17-2020/
<guiverc> thanks krytarik
<krytarik> Hah, I guess that was you waiting at the trigger button.. XD
<krytarik> And thanks to you!
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) End of Life reached on July 17 2020 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/07/17/ubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine-end-of-life-reached-on-july-17-2020/
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-18
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) End of Life reached on July 17 2020 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/07/17/ubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine-end-of-life-reached-on-july-17-2020/ (by guiverc)
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-19
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: The Final Debian 9 “Stretch” Update Is Now Available for Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/the-final-debian-9-stretch-update-is-now-available-for-download-530573.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Google Considering Dual-Screen Chromebook as Microsoft Surface Neo Rival @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/google-considering-dual-screen-chromebook-as-microsoft-surface-neo-rival-530574.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine Is Now Dead for Good @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine-is-now-dead-for-good-530575.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Issue640 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue640 :D
